# New member in the Big Bend



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome! Need to see pics of your EvergladeZ!!!


----------



## AucillaDawg (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome, Yobata! Couple of pics of my Evergladez.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Welcome. Nice skiff! Great fishing in that area, I love going down there.


----------



## AucillaDawg (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks Fishshoot. I have really enjoyed it so far. Rides smooth and dry and poles very easy and true.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Harry’s boats may not be technological marvels but they sure are soundly built and very effective fishing machines!! My friend has a LTG and it floats in nothing, is quiet and poles like a dream!


----------



## AucillaDawg (Mar 24, 2018)

Exactly, with Harry, less is definitely more.


----------



## FlatsMatt23 (Dec 9, 2019)

I live in the Atlanta area. Same kind of thing as you - I enjoy fly fishing the rivers up here but nothing compares to the salt flats for me. I’m looking at a Spear right now. It’ll be my first skiff. Good to see posts like this. Thank you.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. The Forgotten Coast isn't forgotten any longer.


----------

